# Christopher J builds



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

While the Caddy is sitting on the table waiting for some PE parts to arrive I cracked open a couple boxes to start some new builds. The first is an Aoshima kit. I don't care for curbsides too much as I like building motors and such but if it's a nice kit I'll for sure make exceptions :biggrin: and Aoshima kits are definately on my exception list. This is a Toyota Celsior. This is what I call a Luxury Lo as the Celsior is RHD Luxury ride in Japan and it's for sure sittin' low. Not in this image, but the suspension is adjustable for ride height and camber...

















Wheels, brakes, start on the undercaraige


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

66 Impala that was resurected from a botched paint job. Buddy of mine gave it to me so I stripped and primmered it....









After looking some of the great builds on here and always up for trying new and pushing myself I opened it up....

















Once painted Imma drop dat azz


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good homie.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice project homie keep us posted


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice start homie


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Lookin' Good!, off to a great start!


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I'm trying to come up with some colors for it, but I think I'll wait until my decals frim Trendsetta show up.


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

good stuff man!

where bouts in Oz are you from?


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

b_moneystyles said:


> good stuff man!
> 
> where bouts in Oz are you from?


Thanks, I'm tryin'. I'm dont live in Oz, I'd love to visit parts of it someday though. I'm in the states, out in the Midwest. 

My decals came in so now it's time to get some colors picked out. Here's were a rookie could use some advice from the rest of you. I'm thinking to lay down a silver base and to shoot a candy colored coat over it, lay the murals and decals then a single candy over those. The color I'll use will lend itself to the decals. Now if I want to use a different candy color to make the decals stand out than I should shoot my coats, than decals, than clear so as not to "change" the color of them by blending them under the candy coat. Am I on the right track here? Also those of you that have used the Franklin Ink decals which decal set works best on them, solva set or walthers decal set? Reason I ask is the the Walthers stuff is a little more aggressive and I dont want to ruin a set of decals, but I want them to conform to contours well, which ive heard they do.


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

lol my bad, your location, the land of Oz i thought you meant down here :roflmao:


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

No, Kansas. Land of Oz from the Wizard of Oz since Dorothy was from Kansas. : )


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Been busy working..... I took some time from Green w/Envy waiting on the PE stereo faces but they never arrived so I used some old school faces along with heater controls. I painted them black than sanded them to remove the paint from the raised areas. 


















Decided to go with a single unit in the trunk for the hydraulics. Used braided line again. This time with fittings on the ends to look a little more scale. Painted the batts the same as the interior...


















Did a little more detail work in the engine bay before gluing everything together. I also decided the stock molded Caddy emblem wasn't enough for a model called Green w/Envy so I had to go with a spare photo etch emblem I had that was a little large in size.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Some work I've got done on the 66. I'm working on making the suspension operational. 


























When I'm not working on models I'm working on my scale helis. They are what I honed my modeling skills on, and what I'm doing when I'm not building model cars 
To get an idea of the size you can see my 1/24 Escalade & Impala at the bottom right of the photo. The pilot figures are 12 inches in height. Right now the blue one is torn down for service during the winter months.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lookin good in here homie, wish i could help u out with the paint question But i just picked up some franklin ink myself. As far as the solva set (with kit decals) i usually just apply it to the contour after my decal has set in water


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Here's some recent work on my 66 Impala. I'm still working on the front suspension and part needed to fab it all up but I believe the rear section is a wrap other then trimming the pins and paint. I like that it will be possable in different heights. 

















I used Brass tube and some brass inserts for servos I had to retain the springs

































It's kind of a long term project as I'm taking my time. I'm working on fabing up the doors sills as well and some body work to prep it for paint.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nce work homie, hope all ?s were answered...if not, hit me up


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

yeah, I'm all set. Thank man.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like my pics got screwed up when I organized my photobucket acct. Anyway, here's some build, and finished pics of the Celsior I was working on.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Decided I wanted to put one of my Locsters Riders in it but had to modify him as his arm was too high......


















Cut the arm off, shaved some material off so it would look like his arm was partial in front of him and low, than glued it back on and painted the t-shirt


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Clean build homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks, much appreciated. 

Looks like some other pics were los, will have to repost them.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Repost of lost pics of Caddy build.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Been putting in work on the 66 Impala. Got it painted and started layin the decals from Trendsetta (Franklin Ink) Once hit with Walthers or Micro Sol decal solution these bad boys lay down like they were painted on. The top one was still wet and wrinkled from the the Micro Sol in this photo, but trust and belive it flattened out like it was painted on.....


Some of the interior work so far



Started to go with the kit motor, so I got it wired up and started plumbing as well....



Decided on a Ros Gibson 350 TPI though instead. 


Did some work on the chassis as well. After putting down the Grabber Orange (yeah I know...it's a Ford color  I put a few coats of liquid mask on and came back with Alclad chrome for the frame.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Great motor detail!! Looking good bro


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NICE WORK BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Got a little more work done to the interior, it's pretty much done. Doing some wiring and firewall detail as well. Since these were taken the little aluminum strips have been scaled back so they look more the proper size.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice work bro keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks, much appreciated. Here's what I'm also working on.....a Ford F-150 Lightning to pull the trailer I'm working on for the 66. Since it's a lightning I figured I'd keep with it.  I'm using Testor's One Coat Laquers. I'll clear coat soon and get a bit a bit of polish on it. I'll post up more pics as I progress on both projects.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Most recent progress so far:
Had to cut out part of the tranny support, heat and lower it, than bridge it to accommodate the R700 tranny on the RGE I used. The master cylinder is routed to a distribution block now (brake lines to be ran later. All the tires are on so she's sitting on her own four feet. 

Trying to decide on the how to pose the model for the upcoming event next month, just hood and trunk up or hood and trunk opened and swung like in the pics.




Got the rear suspension put back together and part of the brake lines glued in place. 



Engine and truck detailing almost done...


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Christopher J said:


> Got a little more work done to the interior, it's pretty much done. Doing some wiring and firewall detail as well. Since these were taken the little aluminum strips have been scaled back so they look more the proper size.....


Mate, this build is coming along awsome!! top job on ALL the detail you putting in.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

hey cj what you use to chrome


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> hey cj what you use to chrome


Alclad. Man, this build is looking FANTASTIC so far!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

awesome build. that motor looks real!!! the wheels threw me off though LOL


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Guys thanks for the props, much appreciated. I've been watching the work of a lot of you guys so for ya'll to appreciate and like mine means a lot. Deana4life I used Alclad Chrome over gloss black lacquer. Customcoupe I took a set of Pegasus T's and striped them then painted the centers Tamiya Gun Metal and the rims Testors gloss black. I did that to match the little bit of black I have in the interior and to go with the black foil I'm putting on where chrome would normally be. The front and rear bumpers are black as well. I like chrome but wanted to do something a lil different.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Christopher J said:


> Guys thanks for the props, much appreciated. I've been watching the work of a lot of you guys so for ya'll to appreciate and like mine means a lot. Deana4life I used Alclad Chrome over gloss black lacquer. Customcoupe I took a set of Pegasus T's and striped them then painted the centers Tamiya Gun Metal and the rims Testors gloss black. I did that to match the little bit of black I have in the interior and to go with the black foil I'm putting on where chrome would normally be. The front and rear bumpers are black as well. I like chrome but wanted to do something a lil different.


gold supremes with vogue tires would set it off!


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, that would look pretty slick!!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice work, real clean.:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Christopher J said:


> Most recent progress so far:
> Had to cut out part of the tranny support, heat and lower it, than bridge it to accommodate the R700 tranny on the RGE I used. The master cylinder is routed to a distribution block now (brake lines to be ran later. All the tires are on so she's sitting on her own four feet.
> 
> Trying to decide on the how to pose the model for the upcoming event next month, just hood and trunk up or hood and trunk opened and swung like in the pics.
> ...


Diggin this build homie coming along real nice much props! Can i give u my opinion tho those wheels do it no justice just my 2cents its tight tho


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice details homie...diggin that hydro setup..different:thumbsup:


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Lovin the feedback, honesty, and criticisims.....modeling at it's finest. 
Yeah Coast, I had to change it up in the trunk. The hinge wouldnt clear the batts so I had to get creative.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Its coming along real nice props on d detail work love dat shit in a build


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

All I can say is very Realistic,nice work,nice detail lovin it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

as for the Ross Gibson problem...... can you shave down the oil pan or is the motor already mounted and plumbed?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

My bad dude, I've been sleeping on this thread. Amazing work bro!


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey ya'll. I'm appreciating the kind words and feeling humbled at the recognition. Hey Customcoupe the motor is already mounted, wired, and plumbed. I'll do better about test fitting in the future. Dre, Pina, thanks for them words. Dig, I got your PM and replied. Big Thanks to you and Pina.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Welcome to the fam Christopher J!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the LUGK Family keep up the. good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Big thanks to all.

Believe me, I'm on it. Once this one is done for the show there's more to come.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome to the Family!!!! Builds are looking GREAT!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome to d fam bro really glad to have u in d crew keep up d great work fam!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Where the hell have I been.. nice work and welcome to the club bro. Amazing work by far


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Where the hell have I been.. nice work and welcome to the club bro. Amazing work by far


well well well...it has been a while indeed!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Man that engine looks sweet!! Awesome detail. Car looks great so far chris


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you guys. 

Not much new on the 66 as I'm still waiting on my black BMF to show up. I am trying my had at something new though....exhaust brackets. I tell you what, the smaller the PE the harder to work with and not lose on the build table.  It's coming along though. I'm replacing the stock exhaust with my own using aluminum tubing. The only original part will be mufflers.
 


The trailer for the 66 and the F 150 Lightning that will be pulling it are coming along. I cleared them last night and tonight I will work on semi assembling the trailer.




Did a little bit of chrome work to the exhaust than came back and did the pipes themselves in aluminum.


And the trailer:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY,HOMIE!!!


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome. Happy to be down.


----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Hey Chris, jus found your thread im working my way through em all..........Still lovin the 66 thats a awesome bit of work, i thought the TPI unit would look better and the paint came out Smoooth... Congrats on joining LUGK they build some sweet rides.... Lowlife ! !


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Mocked up the 66 today after doing some work to it. The engine bay is a mess with all the wiring, but one trimmed and glued it'll look much more tidy and clean. I took some photo's of it with the trailer I built for it as well.



Trunk lid with amps and mirror fit


inside view with 12 inch subs 


Got that "back side" high


The seats lean forward for access to the rear...


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Some more work on the trailer that will be pulled by the F 150 Lightning..



Did some more BMF around the bottom edges. The Alcald I sprayed wasn't doing it for me on the trailer like it did on the 66. I tried my had at airbrushing using paint mask for the first time and they seem to have come out alright for a first attempt. The other pic inside the trailer are from Franklin Ink's mural decal sheets.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

The 66 is finally done after a clear coating mishap. :banghead: Fortunately I was able to make a partial save on it so here it is.......










Fender work after the clear coat mishap....


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

A few more progress pics of the F-150 Lightning.....






The truck is done now, I need to get some completed pics. It's at the hobby shop in one of the cases so it may be a few days.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

"1/2 Dead" Toyota Alteza build. 
This my first attempt at doing a candy job with my airbrush and using paint mask....so far so good. After a few more coats of clear I'll start working the orange peel out of the paint and adding more clear. I used House of Kolor paint mask. Paint is Testors Diamond Dust as a base, Alclad Candy Red, and Testors gloss black for the graphic. Haven't decided an interior color yet.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad ass projects, homie. Those skulls look sick.


----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Hey Chris glad you got the 66 finished ! looking real good bro, kinda sinister with all that blacked out chrome.....:ninja:. .... Lowlife ! !


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn im verry impressd fam lookin real good up in here much props!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

nice bro lookin good:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

That g series is looking dope man. Good job


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good. That 66 is pretty fresh.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

the paint is outta control on that lexus gs man!


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

I ain't sleepin'.....been hard at it!


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Some pics of the F-150 and trailer. Finished it a while back but it was at the hobby shop on display.






Sitting with matching trailer (what the 66 Impala rides in) 



Interior shot


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

The Monte is complete....


The upper intake has been put on since this pic, but it hid the distributor so I snapped a quick pic




Reppin' for the fam.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

*Dirty Dianna*

Here's some pics of a Ford Galaxie I recently finished. Custom nose and tail. I call it Dirty Dianna











Hope ya'll like it.....


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

The Aristo is about done...just needs it's mirrors put on....





Test fit before putting the glass in...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Damn fam, u getting it down with this one bro......:thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

You don't play when it comes to Detail !


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Im tryin to Noanoa...

Machio, thanks man. That means somethin comin from a builder such as yourself.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad ass detail on the Monte, homie. Clean builds


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks, glad ur diggin it.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Unique builds. I'm even digging the trailer. Is the Monte and '66 all decales?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweet work fam


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

u got sum cleans ass work goin on in here fam much props diggin all ur detail work


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

lovin that monte!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

builds are lookin good in here :thumbsup:


----------

